# Hysteroscopy and their findings



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Peter
Firstly, your move to Canada sounds just great - one of our favourite countries!!!! Good Luck. Down to business!!
We have had a 6 month break from tx (6 IVF and 2 FET's all negative but all produced Grade 1 embryos) had bi-lateral hydrosalpinx in June 2002, two of the above mentioned cycles were after this procedure.
We are now considering our final attempt and have been to a new clinic in London and a hysteroscopy has been recommended to check out the "environment" and then ICSI not IVF. Why now ICSI?
I would be VERY grateful for your thoughts/comments.
If there is an "environment" problem - perhaps there could still be toxic fluid in the uterus left by my tubes before they were removed What can they do?
I shall look forward to hearing from you.
Kind regards Bev H


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Bev H said:


> Dear Peter
> Firstly, your move to Canada sounds just great - one of our favourite countries!!!!
> 
> Drop in and see me some time!!
> ...


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

THANK YOU PETER


----------

